# for the cyclists ... and non-cyclists alike



## zuluclayman (Dec 16, 2005)

the images are great as is the sound design:

https://vimeo.com/42826812


----------



## Mack (Nov 8, 2004)

Very nice. Makes me want to get the bike out


----------



## WereBo (Apr 5, 2008)

Hehehehe.... It makes me wish I was still capable of cycling, though not necessarily in the lousy weather - I'm now suffering 30+ years of wet Winter saddles.... :grin:


----------



## DonaldG (Aug 23, 2007)

Just beautifully put together - brilliant editing. Loved the sequence with the stag in the foreground (I wish I still had my .308!)

I wouldn't mind doing that sort of trip in the Dutch Mountains... in the summer (er ...by car.)


----------

